# Insel Elba



## Fabio (18. Mai 2005)

hallo!

Ich werde die ersten 2 Augustwochen auf der kleinen ital. Insel Elba verbringen und wollte fragen ob jemand über die lokalen Angelmöglichkeiten Bescheid weiss? (Vom Ufer aus und wie stehts mit  spinnangeln?)

Lg Fabio


----------



## heizer123 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Insel Elba*

HI Fabio,
hast Du schon etwas über die Angelmöglichkeiten erfahren? ich werde demnächst auch dort sein und benötige noch Infos!!!

Thorsten


----------

